# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi cách đấu đây cho tay quay MPG và setup trên mach 3

## vusvus

Dạ thưa các bác  :Wink: 

tình hình là em rất thích trò quay tay này chắc các bác cũng biết cảm giác quay tay thì nó sướng lòi mắt ợ  :Embarrassment: 
ý em là cái tay quay trong hình chứ không phải trong đầu ạ  :Cool: 


Em set up trong mach 3 thế này


dây kênh a và b em đấu qua transistor c1815 (theo ý của bác google) vào chân 10 và 11 (BOB USB3T-02)
khi em chuyển về mode quay tay MPG thì quay nó chả thèm nhúc nhích 
nhưng khi em thử setup 2 chân 10 và 11 thành limit X Y thì khi quay mach 3 có nhận tín hiệu cả hai ạ
các bác làm ơn phán giúp em vài câu cho nó nhúc nhích được với ạ e cảm ơn các bác

----------


## CKD

bác trình bày vậy thì cũng chịu thua.
- cũng input vậy, nhưng config lại thành limit thì nhận đúng không? Nếu đúng thì phần input xem như hợp lệ.
- config MPG thì ngoài cái mục input ra bác show hết những gì bác làm đê, có vậy thì mới biết là nó out ở đâu.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

dạ đúng là em chỉ đổi lại thành limit thôi chứ chả thay đổi gì khác.
- còn phần config MPG thì em thấy trong mach3 chỉ có mỗi tab Encoder/MPG's thôi, hay là phải setup thêm chỗ nào nữa hả bác.

----------


## CKD

Úi chà.. bác dùng qua USB à? Nãy đọc không để ý.
Vụ này thì phải check lại, vì nếu plugin không khai báo để dùng mpg thì nó không nhận mpg.
Thường với mấy cái usb khác thì mpg có input riêng, với usb3t thì mình không rỏ, cũng chưa có test tới  :Smile:

----------

vusvus

----------


## Dainamcnc

Lót dép ngồi hóng chờ cào thủ ra tay  :Big Grin:

----------


## vusvus

Em thay bằng bob lpt thì nó có chịu nhúc nhích nhưng chạy loạn cả lên, không vặn nó cũng nhúc nhích, còn usb3t thì chắc là không được rồi chờ update plungin thôi, hôm trước e có hỏi vụ biến tần bên 3t báo bob không hỗ trợ biến tần luôn

----------


## CKD

Vụ không input mpg thì bình thường, nhưng không output cho vfd thì bất thường. Vụ này mình chưa check cụ thể, nhưng nhớ mang máng là có out pwm. Nếu có pwm thì dùng mạch chuyển pwm to analog là dùng với vfd được.
Ngoài ra lỗi ghi nhận là không có dwell (delay) được.
Dùng cho cnc mà không control được spindle thì khó mà làm cnc tốt được.

Vụ này 3T có nói với mình, liên lạc với nhân viên và đang khắc phục, mà khắc phục thế nào, và bao giờ xong thì mình chẵng thấy nhân viên phản hồi. Ngay cả usb3t không phản hồi tốc độ thực khi máy làm việc mình đã phản hồi nhưng không nhận được hồi âm của nhân viên bên 3T. Túm cái váy lại là mình thấy Toại phản hồi nhanh, nhưng nhân viên thì.... bảo là có vấn đề gì, thì mình phản hồi, nhưng khi phản hồi thì chẵng thấy hồi âm.

----------

vusvus

----------


## CKD

Chạy loạn là thế nào? Input có chuẩn xác ko?

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

nó chạy thế này đây bác e thấy có vẻ input không bình thường nhưng e chưa xác định do BOB pc hay MPG nhưng e thấy đèn trên mpg khi quay nó vẫn chớp bình thường


khi config hai chân 10 11 thành limit

----------


## CKD

Bác xem cái clip này thế nào?
Chứ qua clip của bác mình thấy nó bình thường.
Nếu bác cảm thấy không bình thường thì không bình thường thế nào?

Bác nên đọc sơ qua cái manual mach3 phần MPG để hiểu sơ về nó.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

trong clip có mấy chỗ e vặn quá trờ vạch mà nó chả thèm nhúc nhích đấy bác, có khi e vặn chậm nó lên X0.055 (khi có tín hiệu kênh a) rồi tới chút nữa thì cả 2 kênh a và b đều có thì nó trở về X0.
nhìn cái của bác e thèm quay tay quá xá

----------


## CKD

Bác chọn single step hay multi step thử đi.
Nếu bác để Velocity, nó chạy tốc mà bác cứ nhích nhích từng nất thì lấy đâu ra speed mà chạy.
Em kêu bác xem clip của em & xem manual là biết để chọn đúng mode mình cần.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

Em cám ơn bác CKD để 2/9 này về quê e lại thử tiếp ở Sài Gòn e chỉ có con lap chạy với 3T-02 thôi, giờ e ngâm manual cái đã

----------

